
Seattle passed a $15 minimum wage law in 2014. Here's how it's turned out so far - mudil
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/02/seattle-passed-a-15-minimum-wage-law-in-2014-heres-how-its-turned-out-so-far.html
======
topmonk
Is Seattle's only business besides tech restaurants? They give no other
examples other than restaurants in this article.

It would seem to me that businesses that needed low wage workers and actually
had to compete nationally or globally would have a far different outcome.

